# برنامج الرسم والتصميم الهندسي Topocad 8



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

*برنامج الرسم والتصميم الهندسي Topocad 8*

برنامج الرسم والتصميم الهندسي Topocad 8



Topocad is a CAD software for surveying, mapping and design. With Topocad you have an integrated software from survey to mapping to design and out again to the fi eld. A number of modules gives you tool for mapping, digital terrain modelling, longitudinal sections, cross sections, tunnel calculation, net adjustment, database connection. Topocad is a stand alone CAD and a world wide used product, today, translated into 15 languages and spread into more than 80 countries. Topocad gives the site surveyor the tool he need, the quantity surveyor the calculations he need, the civil engineer the design tool he requires and the mapper the CAD tool he asks for. Typical Topocad users are cadastre bureaus, municipality offi ces, construction companies, planning and design companies/bureaus, surveying consultancies, land survey department


حمل من هنا :

Topocad 8.02 multilanguage release

65 Mb

http://www.chaos.se/cd/master/topocad/Topo802.exe


مولد الارقام من هنا :

http://share2net.com/?id=52946524

او هنا :
http://www.sendspace.com/file/fow9mh

الباسوورد لفك الضغط:

http://www.allislam.net/vb



تحياتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أبريل 2006)

*جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا بولا *

*ربنا يباركك عزيزي *


----------



## pola (7 أبريل 2006)

العفو يا يس
ربنا معانا


----------



## بنت الله (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسى بولا 

جارى التحميل ................


----------



## pola (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اوك

و انا جاهز فى اى مساعدة


----------



## †جــــــــو† (23 نوفمبر 2006)

_جميل اوى يا بلبل

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك 

جــــــــــو_


----------



## mr.hima (23 يناير 2007)

حلو يا بولا .... جاري التحميل


----------



## manwal (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور على تعب محبتك


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: برنامج الرسم والتصميم الهندسي Topocad 8*

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------

